# Anyone have a cheap road bike for sale?



## cah1234 (6 Aug 2016)

Hi All,

I am looking at getting into road biking, well triathlon to be honest. I am looking for a cheap second hand road bike to get me started. If anyone has anything available for under £100 and within a reasonable distance to Camberley i'd be very interested.

Thanks


----------



## goody (7 Aug 2016)

I'm just about to pu a Giant Defy up in the for sale section it's as new and bit over your budget though, Spending less than £100 might mean you have to spend a bit on it to get it roadworthy. What size do you need.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Aug 2016)

cah1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking at getting into road biking, well triathlon to be honest. I am looking for a cheap second hand road bike to get me started. If anyone has anything available for under £100 and within a reasonable distance to Camberley i'd be very interested.
> 
> Thanks


At that price point try Gumtree, lots of quite a bit older bikes, with commensurate brakes, downtube shifters etc or low end brands e.g. Viking out there but they're not going to be particularly suited for a competitive environment.

How much research have you done on bike tech, Tri clubs near you etc to decide a sub £100 bike will give you a fair chance to assess your ability and enjoyment of the discipline?

Not to decry it at all, I've seen people do road Tri's on mountain bikes, but not near the front.


----------



## Wetdog (7 Aug 2016)

Go to Ebay dude, lots about for £100. The Carrera for a start off is a good ride, I used to have one.

Mick


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2016)

@biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2016)

cah1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking at getting into road biking, well triathlon to be honest. I am looking for a cheap second hand road bike to get me started. If anyone has anything available for under £100 and within a reasonable distance to Camberley i'd be very interested.
> 
> Thanks



@cah1234 i have this on gumtree https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ike-poss-reynolds-poss-uk-delivery/1181859391 might be able to go a bit lower but not much

@smokeysmoo thanks


----------



## cah1234 (8 Aug 2016)

goody said:


> I'm just about to pu a Giant Defy up in the for sale section it's as new and bit over your budget though, Spending less than £100 might mean you have to spend a bit on it to get it roadworthy. What size do you need.


 Hi, id need a medium sized bike.


----------



## vickster (8 Aug 2016)

cah1234 said:


> Hi, id need a medium sized bike.


It's a medium

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/giant-defy-4-size-m-almost-as-new.205113/


----------



## cah1234 (8 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> It's a medium
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/giant-defy-4-size-m-almost-as-new.205113/



Thanks, a bit more than i can afford im afraid.


----------



## vickster (8 Aug 2016)

cah1234 said:


> Thanks, a bit more than i can afford im afraid.


Try eBay and gumtree and local Facebook pages but be wary as lots of bikes stolen. The old adage holds much water...if it looks to good to be true...

Halfords have a sale, maybe see what they have, be £200, quite basic and heavy but at least new. Not a patch on the giant however

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/carrera-tdf-mens-ltd-road-bike


----------



## vickster (8 Aug 2016)

Or a friend of mine hired from these guys. Had the option to buy at the end of the season

I think they sell off the used bikes more generally too

https://www.triuk.com/products/giant/giant-full-season-bike-hire---defy-4


----------



## cah1234 (9 Aug 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## davidphilips (9 Aug 2016)

why not try a wanted add on gumtree never know some one local may just reply, good luck.


----------

